

Dumb - rkudeshi
http://shawnblanc.net/2014/03/dumb/

======
chaffneue
I really like that my phone has replaced my watch.

No disgusting strap, no having to take it off to code, no watch tan, no stupid
thing on my arm to fiddle with and besides, the really important thing is I
really don't need to know the time most of the day (the same applies for
tweets, sms messages, missed/incoming calls, the latest in game ads I forgot
to disable and google chat pings) Smart or dumb, a wrist mounted realtime
information monitoring device is kind of the last thing I want from
technology.

Sad thing is.. they're going to be mandatory to own in order to live in
cultured programmer society in 3 years. So, I hope they at least make them as
nice as my old Nixons that are now sitting at the farthest back corner of my
dresser.

------
cardamomo
Does this thinking also extend to books? Maybe it no longer makes sense to
speak of the ebook versus paper book debate—it certainly seems that ebooks'
ever-increasing popularity speaks to their utility. But whereas the debate
initially focused on obsolescence, DRM, and so on, perhaps we should just
consider paper books' simplicity as their killer feature.

------
sunir
Until early adopters play with smartwatches, we won't really know what they
are really useful for. Give it time (no pun intended).

~~~
bhhaskin
I have a Samsung galaxy gear and I like it. Although the software support
right now it pretty lacking. When people ask about it I usually tell them to
wait a little while for google to come out with theirs.

